# Uncle Jimbo 2 2014 Erfahrungen



## UncleJimbo1986 (4. März 2015)

Würde da gerne nen paar Erfahrungen der Fachleute lesen, das ich mich auf etwaige Sachen schomma seelisch drauf vorbereiten kann


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (7. März 2015)

So meine bisherige Erfahrung mit der Firma Rose war gut und alles lief echt gut ab die Mitarbeiter haben sich mühe gegeben usw. . Bis ich dann mal in meinen Roseaccount reingeschaut habe und mir auffiel das der Preis für mein Bike gestiegen ist OHNE MEIN ZUTUN!!!!! Diese Situation macht mir Angst und zeigte mir erstmals wie Unprofessionalität und Schlamperei zusammen kommen , was soll mir das sagen? Ein bestehender Kaufvertrag wird eigenmächtig von nur einer Partei geändert ohne Einverständnis und Wissen der anderen Partei . Uiuiuiui . Auf ans Telefon und es kommt eine Antwort die für mich mehr als nur ,nicht zufriedenstellend, ist . Rose würde den Monarch Rt3 nicht mehr auf Lager haben und setzen dafür den Monarch Plus R rein , nun erkläre ich dem netten Herren das somit der Gebrauchszweck des Rades verfehlt würde , da mir an diesem Monarch Plus de Druckstufenhebel fehlt . Er fragte nun nach den Qualitäten meiner handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und ob ich mich darum kümmern könnte nen Monarch RT3 zubekommen,den Plus dann auszubauen und zu verkaufen <-----ich kann es noch immer nicht fassen . Er sagt mir er versucht noch etwas zubewerkstelligen und ruft gleich zurück oder schreibt mir ne Mail. Dies passierte nicht , beides nicht, nun der Preis des Rades im Roseaccount ist wieder beim Ursprünglichen Preis aber keine Meldung. Inzwischen ist meine anfängliche Euphorie und Begeisterung was die Firma Rose betrifft in markante Ungnade gefallenen. Gibt es da ähnliche Erfahrungen? Oder bin ich mal wieder einer unter 100.000?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (7. März 2015)

Du armer hast jetzt nen Monarch+ zum Preis von nem normalen Monarch bekommen. Wenn du bisschen geschickt verhandelt hättest, wäre sicherlich auch nen günstiger Float X drin gewesen


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (7. März 2015)

Ne ne ne mit Aufpreis, wenns zumindest einer mit Druckstufenhebel wäre kein Problem. Aber es geht mir hier auch um die Art und Weise.


----------



## piilu (7. März 2015)

Sind halt die Tücken der IT bei so einem großen Konzern. Ob man dadrüber so empört sein muss ink. ellenlangen Text, weiß ich nicht.
Diesen dämlichen Hebel benutzt man spätestens nach der zweiten Ausfahrt eh nicht mehr


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (7. März 2015)

Okay sagen wir mal so das ist jetzt kein Paket Zahnstocher um das es hier geht sondern um ein Fahrrad das 1839 € kostet, da bin ich sogar sehr empört wie mit mir als Kunden umgegangen wird. Der lustige Vergleich dazu ist ,du fährst nach Audi bestellst dir da nen A6 mit nem 300 PS Motor und an dem Tag wenn du ihn abholen willst, ist da nen 55 PS bummel Motor drin . Nicht mehr so lustig oder bei soooooo einer großen Firma


----------



## piilu (7. März 2015)

Was ist das denn für nen dämlicher vergleich? Wenns nicht so im Kaufvertrag steht musst es ja nicht nehmen. Anstatt die Produktion zu stoppen und die Auslieferung zu verzögern hast du nen Dämpfer bekommen der 20€ mehr kostet und wesentlich besser ist. Klar hätte man die bescheid sagen sollen aber wegen sowas hier so eine Welle zu schieben ist lächerlich


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (9. April 2015)

So da ich ja meinen willen bekommen habe ￼und ich mich wieder beruhigt habe. Das Jimbo in der Form fährt sich bergauf und bergab wunderbar. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und bin froh das ich es noch so bekommen habe


----------



## salmo_trutta (17. April 2015)

Servus. Habe auch ein UJ 2014 mit Monarch Plus erhalten und bei der Bestellung erst garnicht gemerkt, dass es sich um eine Version ohne Platform handelt. Nun habe ich natürlich auch Angst, dass es bergauf nicht so optimal sein könnte. Hast du nun schlussendlich ein UJ mit dem Monarch RT3 oder dem PLUS bekommen?


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (18. April 2015)

Ich Habe es mit'm RT3 bekommen


----------

